# Anyone have a Jack Whippet/Whissell??



## Carlosmum (19 March 2012)

Looking to get a puppy soon. Does anyone have experience of Jack Russell cross Whippet? I've found a litter available soon, but I only know the terriers as rather noisy & a bit snappy, hoping the Whippet part would dilute this a bit? Was planning on whippet cross but not sure about the Russell.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 March 2012)

I take it the bitch is the JR? Either way, the pups will be overgrown JRs or midget Whippets! Is the JR a smooth or broken coated? If you like Whippets and a coat then a Whippet/Bedlington or WhippetBedlington/Whippet will be better. My Whippet/beddy is not yappy but is a killer with bunnies and rats. Personally, I cannot see the point in crossing a JR with a Whippet (but then I wouldn't breed for the sake of it, with the aim of making money)


----------



## s4sugar (19 March 2012)

If you don't like terriers avoid a terrier cross.
TBH avoid any deliberately bred cross breeds. Try lurcher link for a whippet cross.


----------



## SplashofSoy (19 March 2012)

Not the best cross for a good lurcher.


----------



## Vizslak (19 March 2012)

why would anyone want that as a cross?! There is a reason people breed bedlington whippets...get a decent bred one of them if a whippet x is what floats your boat. Or as said take a look around rescue centres and websites for a whippet x, there are lots I would guess.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 March 2012)

If you don't like terriers, then avoid a terrier! My Whippet/Bedlington bears no resemblance to a terrier other than her lust for  small, furry things - I blame the father. She is completely different to my Border Terrier, both physically and temperament wise.


----------



## Lintel (19 March 2012)

I know a woman down here who has a Jack Russell Cross- Crossed with a Whippet. (She was an accident litter! But the girlie is a lovely little thing- shame I don't have any photo's.
But she is like a ROCKET. The speed the little un goes at is phenomenal! EEK!
She is also fabulous as agility, very clever too! I have never seen her being snappy etc.

v Excuse the Signature... I'm doodling and trialing tonight!


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 March 2012)

We had a Whirrier as they are commonly known, great little lurchers and she could catch rabbits all day VERY fast & clever with it.

Here's a few pictures of her


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 March 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			I take it the bitch is the JR? *Either way, the pups will be overgrown JRs or midget Whippets! *Is the JR a smooth or broken coated? If you like Whippets and a coat then a Whippet/Bedlington or WhippetBedlington/Whippet will be better. My Whippet/beddy is not yappy but is a killer with bunnies and rats. Personally, I cannot see the point in crossing a JR with a Whippet (but then I wouldn't breed for the sake of it, with the aim of making money)

Click to expand...

Totally wrong, our Whirrier was an excellent ratter, mouser & rabbiter as well as everything else that moved, she was the size of a regular whippet but a little more muscular, nothing like your description at all!
Her mother was a jack russell and she wasn't yappy, you shouldn't assume a whirrier is going to be small or yappy or bad at rabbiting


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 March 2012)

cremedemonthe said:



Totally wrong, our Whirrier was an excellent ratter, mouser & rabbiter as well as everything else that moved, she was the size of a regular whippet but a little more muscular, nothing like your description at all!
		
Click to expand...

Calm down, no need to shout. Did you breed her? A JR X Whippet = the size of a Whippet, I don't think so. Read my post re "my whippet/beddy is a killer with bunnies and rats"

ETA - Your pics show a dog that is small for a Whippet.


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 March 2012)

We knew the parents of our whirrier, jrt bitch and whippet dog, just don't like people talking like that about a good dog and as we had a cross like this we know 100% they are not always small


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 March 2012)

cremedemonthe said:



			We knew the parents, of our whirrier, jrt bitch and whippet dog, just don't like people talking like that about a good dog and as we had a cross like this we know 100% they are not always small[/QUO

They will be smaller than a pure bred Whippet. Fact. Talking like what? That I said they would be a "midget Whippet?" Get a life, if you want me to let rip about what a ridiculous and pointless cross a whippet/JR is, then carry on. The bloody breeders should have been more careful and even though it was 'accident' I bet what they charged you for it, wasn't.

Click to expand...


----------



## boxcarhorse (19 March 2012)

If you read up on the original breeding of Whippets they were originally bred as terriers crossed with greyhounds.

My Whippet demonstrates a lot of terrier-like behaviour.  He loves digging and shaking things... but never, ever barks!


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 March 2012)

boxcarhorse said:



			If you read up on the original breeding of Whippets they were originally bred as terriers crossed with greyhounds.

My Whippet demonstrates a lot of terrier-like behaviour.  He loves digging and shaking things... but never, ever barks!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, you seem to know more about whippets than others on here!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 March 2012)

cremedemonthe said:



			Exactly, you seem to know more about whippets than others on here!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought we were discussing Whippets cross JRs? Now, if you want to talk about Whippets, great, used to own and show Whippets...................


----------



## zippo (20 March 2012)

Can highly recommend JRTxWhippet,if they are anything like PippiLongstocking aka Pippit the Whippit.Pure sight hound,no idea of following a scent,just takes off after the prey.With her pal Shirley Bassette's nose to the ground[slower but steady],they get there in the end but make an unusual sight.


----------



## Carlosmum (20 March 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?pictureid=15805&albumid=4678&dl=1332229533&thumb=1

Hope the picture has loaded.
This is Nora, ( in the jacket)  I lost her in November, (Tanzi too)she was the most wonderful dog definately had some whippet in her pedigree & we've no idea what else.  she is the reason i am looking for a whippet x.  Thanks for all the info, if anyone knows of a Beddy x whippet pup going, please pm me that would be my first choice.

PS not too good at loading pictures, sorry


----------



## Faro (20 March 2012)

I was fortunate enough to re-home my Beddy/Whippet from a rescue organisation last year.  He's a wonderful dog.  And I would definitely highly recommend them to anyone (if you can find one, that is - sorry, Carlosmum - don't know of any at the moment).  My boy is very Beddy dominant (apparently in the first cross the Beddy usually does dominate).  Rough coated, slightly shorter in the leg than a whippet. Speedy as anything - loves to run and NEEDS to run (fortunately, with being around the horses, the majority of his exercise is off-lead).  Very, very quiet - rarely barks.  At home is very terrierlike in attitude.  Loves to dig.  Lies down like a terrier (you know that "frog leg" pose).  Will chase anything that moves - but has been taught that my 2 cats are the exception to things that can be chased.  However, if by any chance you're looking for a guard dog - then don't get a Beddy/Whippet - because Ron would probably end up best of friends with any intruders!

No experience of JR/Whippets I'm afraid.


----------



## BigRed (20 March 2012)

I have what I call a Rippet.  Her dad was a JR and the mother a Whippet.  It was an accidental breeding.  I knew the breeder.  She is a very responsible person but the dog got loose and got to the bitch.  The result is Ruby Rippet.  She is like a small whippet.  She is an absolutely fabulous little dog.  She is very pretty, parti colour - white with chocolate brown patches with black brindle stripes, lovely smooth coat, neat tail, tiny feet.  VERY clever, a bit busier in her mind than a whippet, sleeps like a whippet and likes her duvet, like a whippet. Avid hunter.  Not at all yappy or snappy or barky.  GREAT lapdog because she is so small.  very game and brave as they come, dives into any heavy cover to chase bunnies.  I have whippets and she is a great compliment to her whippet friend.   

If you crossed them again, you'd never get such a fab dog.  All 9 in the litter were even and smart little dogs, all found local homes. 

I don't agree in crossing them for the sake of it, but you would be hard pressed to find a better small lurcher than mine.


----------



## Carlosmum (22 March 2012)

Update....
Have found a litter of Beddy x Whippets, going to look tomorrow. 

thanks to all for your comments


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (22 March 2012)

Good luck, my two Whippet/Beds x Beds are delightful! Are they straight Whippet x Beds?


----------



## Carlosmum (24 March 2012)

Have chosen my puppy!


----------

